# Passing on the Heirlooms and the memories...



## Elzee (Dec 3, 2012)

I was researching online about 'Christmas and seniors' and came across this hint: 

'Pass on the Heirloom - Now might be the time to pass on those heirloom Christmas tree decorations or Christmas decor. Wrap and include a note of what the decoration meant to you, how and when you obtained it. Pass on the heirloom and the memories.'

Before my Mom passed away, she did give away many of her Christmas tree decorations to me and my siblings. I received a beautiful little Angel that she had made when she was a young woman.  But, she did not pass on what each Christmas ornament meant to her. I never heard the story behind this beautiful, inspiring 60+ year old angel. This angel now has an aged and wise look on her face and she is still radiant. 

Have you passed on heirloom items at Christmas or throughout the year and then, also passed on the memories and the story that goes with that heirloom?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2012)

I think giving the story behind the heirloom is a wonderful way to share memories, have never experienced that. :sentimental:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 15, 2012)

I had a heirloom quality nativity set that I passed onto a dear young friend this spring..  It was handmade in France, and the set included Baby Jesus in a basket, Mary, Joseph and the 3 wise men.  They were ceramic porcelain with handmade clothing, and there was an ox and donkey as well. It was a beautiful and unique set, and I found a stable later that was to scale with the figurines, which really enhanced the set.. 

When we moved into our cabin, space was limited and I had no place to properly display them. I have no relatives to pass onto that would have appreciated it, and I was wondering what to do with it.  The friend that I gave it to was deeply moved by the unexpected gift, and unbeknownst to me, she actually collects nativities.  She has thanked me many time for the gift, and I received an email recently with a picture of the nativity set up for Christmas.  I am so glad I made the decision to give it to her instead of selling it, as I know it will be cherished and passed down in her family.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Dec 17, 2012)

It is those little momentoes, with a story attached, that whilst they may not be so valuable in monetary terms are the most precious...


----------



## R. Zimm (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a drum set from 1966. Not as easy to find a home for that so I'll play it till I croak!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 29, 2012)

R. Zimm said:


> I have a drum set from 1966. Not as easy to find a home for that so I'll play it till I croak!



Great that you have the talent to play, kudos!


----------



## R. Zimm (Dec 30, 2012)

"Talent" is a relative thing but I hold my own with common styles. This thread did make me realize that I will have to think of something regarding my instruments. Maybe I'll just sell them off at some point but that's (hopefully) a long way off!


----------



## teamrose (Jan 4, 2013)

It is so nice to pass on heirlooms while alive. Then you get to see and hear how the recipient enjoys the gift. In my family a great aunt made the most wonderful quilts. All the women on the family including the ones that had already gotten a quilt from her wanted those quilts. Unfortunately, my aunt died before she could designate who gets what. I'm still amazed at the squabbles the family has over 10 quilts.


----------



## R. Zimm (Jan 6, 2013)

"I'm still amazed at the squabbles the family has over 10 quilts."

I can just see several fighting over one quilt and tearing it to pieces. Then all of them stopping for just a moment while thinking about what just happen but then suddenly arguing over who's fault it was.


----------



## teamrose (Jan 6, 2013)

This has been over 15 years ago. Since then at every large family gathering, someone brings up the quilts. It will never be resolved.


----------



## esmith (Jan 7, 2013)

Long ago I found out I am a minimalist.  I travel light and hold onto few possessions.  When my mother died years ago, she had few memory items except for family photos.  I could have shared her dishware or her lovely throw pillows, but both were new and hardly considered antiques.  Furniture was on the newer side also, and when it came time to dispose of it, my sister and I had various relatives come to my mother's home and take what they liked.

If this seems cold, it actually is not.  We simply did not have an attachment to things.  Having said that, I now find myself saving everything.  I have made a complete turnaround, surprising myself no end. Over the years I have written over one hundred poems, submitted short, simple quotes to greeting card companies, and develope an affinity for abstract art. 

My art collection continues to grow, as I develop my own style.  My folder of poetry written, sits alongside ten art sketch books, which I have filled in the past three years. 

Admittedly my minimalist attitude has changed now that I have grandchildren. My hope is that someday, long after I am gone, they will spend an afternoon perusing my works and wondering at my innermost thoughts. As for anything of value? No arguments should occur, as the only value to my legacy is the one they give to it.


----------



## teamrose (Jan 9, 2013)

It is important not to only leave you legacy, but to also write what the meant to you. Let your heirs know your state of mind at the time of acquiring each piece. Once they know the value or place in your heart each piece held, the more valuable it will be for future generations.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 11, 2013)

Our family practices "vintage" gift giving, whereby we give to each other (Christmas, birthdays) gifts we own and think the receiver will enjoy.  It not only saves us all from spending a lot of money on more "stuff", but this is the way our family treasures are passed down to each other.


----------



## teamrose (Jan 11, 2013)

This is the most wonderful and practical I've ever heard with regards to gift giving. In fact, I love it so much, I'm going to try to get my family to start doing the same thing. As the oldest in the family, perhaps, when I start giving away my treasures, the others will follow. Thanks for the lovely idea.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 2, 2013)

You know, when my dad died, I really wanted his Purple Heart and his toolbox.  But, the younger brat sister took everything.  She's a legal beagle bitch.

For my son, I guess I want him to have my guitars (some very precious and expensive) and my surfboards (also very classic and expensive).


----------



## teamrose (Apr 2, 2013)

*Importance of a Will*



That Guy said:


> You know, when my dad died, I really wanted his Purple Heart and his toolbox.  But, the younger brat sister took everything.  She's a legal beagle bitch.
> 
> For my son, I guess I want him to have my guitars (some very precious and expensive) and my surfboards (also very classic and expensive).


After your experience with your dad, I hope you now know how important it is to have a will. You need to put in writing exactly what you want to happen to your guitars and anything else of value to you. It is amazing how people change once a death occurs and money is involved.


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 3, 2013)

We have a will. We discovered even having one can lead to hard feelings by some. My daughter has never been good with money and has left us stuck with bills a couple of times so when we picked an executor for our will we choose one of my wife's daughters. Of course if my wife should die first the estate would go to me first and to the kids when I die. In that case I could designate another executor if I wanted to. I still choose my wife's daughter which made my daughter mad. 

I love my daughter but don't trust her to be fair with my wife's children. The will says everything will be divided equally among all our children, but I know the executor has a lot of say as to what's equal.

We do have a few items designated to individuals but mostly things will either be sold or have a value placed on them.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 3, 2013)

teamrose said:


> After your experience with your dad, I hope you now know how important it is to have a will. You need to put in writing exactly what you want to happen to your guitars and anything else of value to you. It is amazing how people change once a death occurs and money is involved.



Oh, my dad had a will, alright.  But he gave the legal slime power of attorney and she took full advantage.  People were surprised I didn't fight her but telling my dad I loved him shortly before he left us was all that was really important.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 29, 2013)

teamrose said:


> This is the most wonderful and practical I've ever heard with regards to gift giving. In fact, I love it so much, I'm going to try to get my family to start doing the same thing. As the oldest in the family, perhaps, when I start giving away my treasures, the others will follow. Thanks for the lovely idea.



I've started as well. I'm at the point I just want to find someone who can appreciate something because I can't stand waste. Stuff you can use like tools, office supplies, cook ware etc I keep.  I do regret collecting things over the years because those hobbies/collections frequently turned into money making ventures which ment I bought a lot stuff for resale and not because it what I really wanted it.


----------

